
Scala 3 as a new Programming Language - bomgar
https://medium.com/@fommil/scala-3-considered-as-a-new-programming-language-a335ff67e075
======
simon_o
"Dear Scala, I have found another whom I think the world of. I think the only
way out is for us to get a divorce."

Plenty of people leaving these days, some quite publicly it seems.

